# Please Share Profile Pictures



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

These profile pictures really surprised me. I have taken so many pictures but never any that showed off this look. Guess I usually see them ...from the top...running around...laying down...sitting up looking at me...etc. Never standing still looking away.

Please share any unusual pictures of your fur babies with us.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Those are great pics of their profiles! I wish this picture of Bear was of better quality but I took it with my cell. It's still one of my favorites


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, you can really see the difference in thier muzzle and nose size!!

here is one of Tillie taken several months ago...


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Great pictures...it is a surprise that their muzzle (nose size) (is it the same?) are so prominent.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Beau - Mug Shots!! (seems like everyone has a bad hair day when they have mug shots taken)


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Great shots, everyone. I'll try to do the same when I get a chance.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

These are so cute! More pictures needed.....


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ache and Yunque looking at an airplane...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I only have 3/4 profile pics


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm fond of this one, and I don't think I have shared it yet.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Ahhhhhh they are so cute....and such pretty human moms. Thanks for sharing


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie and Nellie in profile,Dizzie first,then Nellie,and the two of them together.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Gigi, your pictures are always so good! I love the beach shots with the breeze! Of course, you do have good subjects and that helps a lot!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

This was one recent photo shoot - found out having treats does not work well! At least not if you want a picture of their whole face!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Had trouble finding one.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, look at miss molly!! We don't see near enough pics of her!!
I see she has the light apricot going on on her back just like Tillie!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The Cubans say the muzzle length to length of top of skull should be 3:4. They use their fingers to measure body proportions, so if you lay 3 fingers along the top of the muzzle, four should fit across the top of the skull. Every dog in this thread so far looks to be of those proportions to me. You really have to have the hair plastered down with soap to tell exactly.

The original Standard, and most after, called for "slightly shorter", rather than stating an exact ratio. Slightly shorter has become half, in a lot of cases now, and some breeders even will state that they breed short muzzles, because that's what they prefer.

As the muzzle gets shorter, you start to lose the almond eye. Dogs with really short muzzles have round eyes.

The picture is member queryne's Leo, for no other reason than it was the first soaped puppy head picture that I found when I went looking for one.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Molly is just too pretty not to share pictures more often! Get that camera out!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Wow...what a task, looking thru all the pictures on my puter! The first one is Yogi, and then a shot of both girls...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great pics Stacey. Kathie I 'm hoping Santa will bring me a new camera for Christmas as mine is broken.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hard to find any and I didn't have any really good ones, but here goes....


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

My avatar with baby Coach is one of my favorites... 

Another recent and puppy profile


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I have the beach profile too! Love the wind blown look!
Ok, I'll stop now...lol


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great shots, Stacey! They are looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you, Kathie! Abby and McGee are gorgeous! Evidently our little (Big) McGee is getting along just fine on his back leg? Everytime I see a picture of him, I wonder how he's doing...


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Tom King said:


> The Cubans say the muzzle length to length of top of skull should be 3:4. They use their fingers to measure body proportions, so if you lay 3 fingers along the top of the muzzle, four should fit across the top of the skull. Every dog in this thread so far looks to be of those proportions to me. You really have to have the hair plastered down with soap to tell exactly.
> 
> The original Standard, and most after, called for "slightly shorter", rather than stating an exact ratio. Slightly shorter has become half, in a lot of cases now, and some breeders even will state that they breed short muzzles, because that's what they prefer.
> 
> ...


Exactly as you say Tom,Nellie has a slightly shorter muzzle,and therefore rounder eyes,which does seem to make her more susceptible to tear staining,though we are on top of that.When we are out some people go head over heels for Nellie's pretty girlie looks,whilst others favour Dizzie's more masculine handsome head.Their breeder prefers the longer muzzle and almond eyes.Either way we are stopped every day by some one admiring them and asking what breed are they?!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Love the profile photos - tried to find some. Not the best. Love the windblown look and two Havs together looking the same direction.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great pictures.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Great pictures! Hope I can download today!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry in full body profile


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

These are ALL absolutely adorable, thanks for sharing.

Another one for the water (beach) theme...too bad the wind was blowing the wrong way...typical bad hair day for Izzy!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

fun to see all of them in profile!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

here are a few of Whimsy. Hey..ya even get to see my old lady profile in one of them. I have usually dump the pictures that she is looking away from me.


----------

